# # 1 Superhero



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Who's your favorite super hero?

EDIT: Ironman, Batman, Superman, The Green Lantern, The Hulk, Spiderman, The Silver Surfer, Wonder Woman, Daredevil, Thor, or Captain America?


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Not into comics or superhero films but I had to pick one, it would be Spiderman.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Ironman.
Talented, genius, rich, smooth talker, hilarious, gorgeous, careless, practical, over the top.
He's everything that i'm not.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Rorschach. Though he's more of an antihero.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Seriously? You forget Spider-Man AND Wolverine? :no


But my favorite superhero/anti-hero/supervillain is Deadpool.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Batman. I don't really care for Marvel aside from Spiderman/Dr Doom, and superman is superlame.


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

It's tied between Batman and Deadpool. Of course, I'm not sure deadpool counts as a superhero. I guess he's an antihero, sort of.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

It's tied between The Comedian and Ozymandias for me. Though I have to go with Ozymandias, with The Comedian second and Batman third.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the votes.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Gonna say Batman here. Used to be a huge Batman fan when I was younger, part of the reason being that he didn't have any real superpowers, but instead used his brains to do what most other superheroes do with powers.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Keirbott said:


> It's tied between Batman and Deadpool. Of course, I'm not sure deadpool counts as a superhero. I guess he's an antihero, sort of.


Deadpool doesn't have a side, he just goes where the money takes him.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Wonder why Aquaman even gets a vote before Spiderman etc.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I prefer real superheros xP

(I'm not really into any of those comic book ones)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

321kyle said:


> I prefer real superheros xP
> 
> (I'm not really into any of those comic book ones)


What are "real" superheroes?


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh, and did I mention how much Spawn kicks arse?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

321kyle said:


> I prefer real superheros xP
> 
> (I'm not really into any of those comic book ones)


Yea...what are these real superheros you speak of? I hope to god you don't say police officers, firefighters, doctors, and veterans.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Captain Canada


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Captain Canada


Him (Major Mapleleaf)








or him?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Yea...what are these real superheros you speak of? *I hope to god you don't say police officers, firefighters, doctors, and veterans.*


Exactly, they're good and all but it's such a cliche answer. Unless those firefighters have flame-resistant skin, or can shoot water from their hands, or if police officers can turn their hands into guns, these guys are just "heroes".


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

DareDevil! I loved the movie


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Exactly, they're good and all but it's such a cliche answer. Unless those firefighters have flame-resistant skin, or can shoot water from their hands, or if police officers can turn their hands into guns, *these guys are just "heroes"*.


I wouldn't even go that far. Especially with police officers and veterans.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I wouldn't even go that far. Especially with police officers and veterans.


Why not? I mean I don't very much like cops myself, but you have to admit when it comes to taking down dangerous criminals, that takes some cajones.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Why not? I mean I don't very much like cops myself, but you have to admit when it comes to taking down dangerous criminals, that takes some cajones.


Nah, just takes a gun and a paycheck. I don't care for people who enforce bogus laws anyways. Veterans, don't even get me started on them.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

The Shoveler!


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

My favorite is...Powdered Toast Man!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Poster said:


> Thanks for all the votes.


HEH!!! That was my line!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Spiderman has made a late appearance: Aquaman is out. Spiderman is in.

Spiderman is pleased with this. Aquaman is not.

(OP request)


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Poster said:


> Thanks for all the votes.


:haha


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Behold: according to some writers, the most powerful member of the Justice League.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

My favourite, or who I think is the best? 

My favourite would have to be Robin, by way of Tim Drake. The best is obviously Batman. Obviously. There shouldn't even be a poll.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

enzo said:


> My favourite, or who I think is the best?
> 
> My favourite would have to be Robin, by way of Tim Drake. The best is obviously Batman. Obviously. There shouldn't even be a poll.


I'd have to disagree somewhat. I find Ironman to be better than Batman, but only a small %. Really, Ironman's only flaw is his suit power. If that runs out... he's a sitting duck. Batman's only flaw, I think we can all agree... Catwoman.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Spider-man, hands down. Batman doesn't even have real superpowers. :/


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

nattefrost or bear grylls


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Charmander said:


> Spider-man, hands down. Batman doesn't even have real superpowers. :/


"Hurr durr, that's what makes him so cool! because he's the only superhero ever to not have superpowers!"


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

The correct answer is Superman.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Da-nanananana-Da-nanananah-Batman! :boogie

But yeah Deadpool is hilarious


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Nightcrawler


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Hulk. I can relate with his personality.


----------



## CaptainCold (Dec 7, 2012)

The Flash, man.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well the Batman of course!


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, as much as I love Spidey I have to vote Batman.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Batman


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Tough list, even though I tend to root for the villains, it's between superman and spiderman, I'm a marvel guy, so spiderman it is.

One thing I like about spiderman is how ordinary he is, then one day he is blessed with this power, much like the bruce banner/hulk, The world is filled with more ordinary people and i guarantee you there is not an ordinary guy in the world who did at one point in time imagine what if "I had super powers today". There are not a lot of Bruce Wayne's(good looking rich) or Clark Kent's(aliens from other planets) but there are a lot of Peter Parker's in the world( me being one of them without the brilliant scientist brain lol)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

1. Iron Man
2. Batman
3. Ehh... not thinking of any, so I'll just set Dr. Doom here since he's awesome <3 not a hero, but I can't think of anymore that I like :3


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

X Men (and women)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> X Men (and women)


I'd like to give you a 








because the X-Men are ****ing awesome and I love you for posting that as your answer.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Accepted.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

50piecesteve said:


>


WHAT


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Batman, Superman, and Spiderman are my top 3...

I voted spiderman though because i didn't feel like voting for batman or superman...


----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

Well Scorpion isn't really one so... if Goku counts then him, he's better then all of them.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Scorpion said:


> Well Scorpion isn't really one so... if Goku counts then him, he's better then all of them.


Gohan!!! he was my favorite character in dragon ball z!

technically goku was a hero so i would think so


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Chieve said:


> Gohan!!! he was my favorite character in dragon ball z!
> 
> technically goku was a hero so i would think so


You guy's are both lame, Vegeta is where it's at.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

*_*


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Spiderman!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> My favorite is...Powdered Toast Man!


Oh my god, I hadn't seen that for ages. Thank you.


----------

